# Acer Aspire 1694 | schwarzer Bildschirm



## DerKeller (22. November 2008)

Guten Tag, 

ich glaube ich habe ein schwerwiegendes Problem mit meinem Notebook Acer Aspire 1694.

Das Problem:  Ich drücke auf den "on-Knopf", das Notebook arbeitet irgendwas, aber nach ca. 10 sek iss dann ruhe. Währen des Prozesses habe ich von Anfang bis Ende einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Das Aspire Team hat mit dann mal gesagt ich soll das Notebook stromlos machen und 20 sek. den "on-Knopf" gedrückt halten. Danach war das Problem immer noch nicht behoben. Der zweite Tipp von Acer war das Notebook anmachen und dann Alt+F10 mehrmahls drücken, so das Notebook fährt zwar vollständig hoch, aber der Bildschirm ist immer noch schwarz. Habe auch schon versucht einen externen Bildschirm anzuschließen, geht aber auch nicht! =((
Bitte um Hilfe, bin langsam am verzweifeln! 

MfG und danke,  Michael Keller


----------



## ROMMEL91 (22. November 2008)

Erscheint denn wenigstens das bootmenü


----------



## DerKeller (23. November 2008)

Nein. Es erscheint gar nichts aber er bootet nur ohne Anzeige (schwarzer Bildschirm).


----------



## ROMMEL91 (23. November 2008)

na wenn wirklich nichts mehr anzeigt auch wenn du nen monitor anschießt und trotzdem im hintergrund der laptop arbeitet, dann kann es ja nur eins sein("Grafikkarte entweder kaputt oder nur falsch eingestellt.")

("Hast du ihm mal "leicht" fallen gelassen oder is ein bissen wasser über dein laptop gekommen")

((""Oder hasst du mal im BIOS mal ein ein wenig herumgespielt""))
-->>weitere themen fallen da mir nicht mehr ein, warum die der monitor nur schwarz ist.


----------



## DerKeller (23. November 2008)

Ich glaube dass das Problem eher am Mainboard ligt, denn ich habe das Notebook schon einmal eingeschickt und die haben mir ein neues Mainboard eingebaut. Danach ging es wieder ca. 3 Wochen, nach den 3 Wochen trat wieder der gleiche Fehler auf. Paar Tage danach habe ich das Notebook wieder eingeschickt, da sagten sie nur "noTrouble found". Aber es lief wieder. Nach 3 weiteren Tagen trat dann wieder der gleiche Fehler auf. 

Zu deiner Frage: Ja ich habe mal irgendwas am BIOS rumgespielt, aber diesen Fehler hat die Acer-Werkstatt sicher repariert.


----------



## PC Heini (23. November 2008)

Gibt das Bios beim einschalten dess Geräts irgend welche Piepstöne von sich?
Apropos externer Bildschirm; Schliess den nochmals an. Drücke dann während des Startes die FN und die F Taste, wo ein Monitorähnliches Gebilde drauf ist. ( F6 oder F7 könnts sein ). Somit schaltest Du auf den externen Monitor um. Wiederhole diesen Vorgang ein paar mal.


----------



## DerKeller (23. November 2008)

Nein, das Notebook gibt keinerlei Piepstöne von sich.
Bei mir sind das die Tasten Fn+F5, aber das funktioniert auch nicht,.


----------



## PC Heini (24. November 2008)

Dann hat wohl wie Du gesagt hast, das MB oder die Graka nen Ecken weg.
Komisch nur, dass vom Bios und dem System her die HD trotzdem weiter läd. Normalerweise sollte das System still stehen und ne Fehlermldg. kommen.
Da werden wohl alle weiteren Versuche Sinnlos sein.
Zuerst dachte ich ja, man könne von ner Bootbaren CD laden. Würde aber die Bedingung haben, dass das Teil im Bios eingestellt sein müsste. Zweitens käme noch ne defekte Hintergrundbeleuchtung in Frage. Dürfte sich aber nicht auf den externen Monitor auswirken.
Garantie wird wohl auch keine mehr da sein. HD ausbauen und das Teil einem Bastler schenken.
Alles andere wird zu teuer.
Wenn Du genug flüssig bist, gibts vor und nach Weihnachten günstige Angebote. Dies mein letzter Tipp zum Thema.
Viel Erfolg.
MfG PC Heini


----------



## DerKeller (24. November 2008)

Hmm... okay, schade um das Notebook, ich werde das Notebook dann einem bekannten Profi geben der sich das mal anschauen soll. Weitere Antworten sind aber willkommen.


----------



## PC Heini (24. November 2008)

Lass mich bitte wissen, sollte Dein Bekannter was rausfinden, was es denn war.
Danke im Voraus.


----------

